# Instead Cups - on ebay



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Guys, just to let you know that I accidently stummbled across something today. You can buy Instead Cups on Ebay!! and yes they are new and unused from a supplier, they work out at about 1 pound each; Just type Instead cups in the search, and there they are. Ebay is wonderful dont you think, you can even get syringes from there.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

are these things instead of using tampons or pads? if so there is a similar product called "moon cups" 

xx


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes they are but moon cups are more rigid, Instead Cups are used for AI by surrogate mothers, to keep everthing where it will do the most good for a few hours longer  LOL, but to buy them from the states, costs quite a bit more, and takes weeks to deliver, here its 2/3 days.


----------

